# 94 240SX Engine Swapping



## Project94 (Oct 8, 2018)

Hello Everyone, 

I'm new to the site but have been reading a lot on this site. I have a 1994 240 SX 5-speed and want to swap the motor but unsure to what. I'm looking for 600-650whp for tracking. The car just has been sitting for 7 years now because I've been working on other projects. Any suggestions as too which type of motor. Also if know of a builder in the Los Angeles, CA area please drop his information. 

Thanks,

Project 94


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The best and easiest swap for the 240SX is the installation of an SR20DET. There are outfits that advertise on the internet that will sell you a complete front clip SR20DET. A clip includes the engine,all the engine wiring,the ECU and the inter-cooler. Sometime also the transmission.

Here's a web site that provides some good info that should help you in the quest for high horse power:
Nissan KA VS Nissan SR20DET - The Battle For Supremacy - Super Street Magazine


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The SR20DET, as mentioned, is the popular swap. It came in the Japanese sister to the 240SX, the Silvia. Conversion wiring harness can be had at WiringSpecialties.com. However, while big power can be pulled from the SR engine, pushing well above 500 HP is going to be expensive and will sacrifice reliability. The Toyota 2JZ and Nissan RB25DET engines would make better sense. Here's a 2JZ motor in a Silvia with 680 WHP:


----------

